# Articulated passanger Cars



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Has anybody tried to modify the USA trains streamliner cars for the two and or three car articulated cars that SP ran in the Daylight. 
Any help would be great 
Thanks 
Matt


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My Zephyr cars are articulated. Just the middle car has no wheels. The trucks have a flat plate with a hole extending out that a pin on the middle car drops into. Works pretty well. Jerry


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 
I used 2 A/C streamline diners for an articulated chair car I'm working on. I need to get my act together and type up an article on the build. Please ask away if this will be of any help to your project.The build process should be about the same for both manufactures.Pic for the build are also available once I load them up. 
Dave


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Dave 
Please keep me posted with your project. 
My goal is to model the full coast daylight 
You can send me an email offline with some other info if you would like 
thanks 
matt


----------



## chris lepore (Apr 12, 2008)

I am currently trying to turn a USA sleeper into the Pennsy lounge car Harbor Springs. I have epoxied aluminum blanks in the window openings and will bring the car to a local CNC guy to drill out the new windows. I'm concerned about the epoxy, I hope it holds up against the drilling.


----------

